# In Telefonstil umwandeln



## GRAPHIC (22. April 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem.

Ich möchte eine selbst aufgenommene, gesprochene Tonspur so umändern, dass es sich anhört als ob es aus einem Telefon gesprochen wird. Wie geht das?

zur verfügung habe ich Wavelab 5 und Sony Forge 6


Danke!

GRAPHIC


----------



## chmee (22. April 2007)

Mal kurz durchspielen, was den Telefonstil ausmacht.

1. Beschränkter Frequenzgang. Grundsätzlich bis max 3KHz und untenrum auch kaum Tiefen aufgrund des kleinen Lautsprechers.
2. Verzerrung durch minderwertige Mikrofonkapseln.

Sind also folgende Aufgaben:
zu 1. zB grafischen EQ nehmen,alles unter 150Hz weg, alles über 3KHz weg, dann noch rumspielen und eine Frequenz stärker machen.
zu 2. leichte Distortion rauflegen, sollte abhängig von Lautstärke sein.
Klappt auch, wenn man ein Rauschen addiert und dann wieder eine Rauschunterdrückung rüberlaufen lässt. Noisereduction.

Einfache Anhaltspunkte, die man variieren kann. mfg chmee


----------



## GRAPHIC (22. April 2007)

Perfekt!  

Danke!

Aber noch eine Frage, wie mache ich das denn wenn es sich so anhören soll als ob es aus nem Megafon kommt? 
Auch wieder mit EQ einstellungen?


----------



## chmee (23. April 2007)

Megaphon : Druckkammerlautsprecher.

Im Grunde genommen gleicher Vorgang, nur liegen die Frequenzen anders ( etwa 300Hz-8KHz)
und die Resonanzfrequenz ( diejenige, die lauter gemacht wird ) liegt bei etwa 3KHz.

Ausprobieren 

mfg chmee


----------

